# Craftsman Tablesaw with Router wing



## rjhanby (May 4, 2007)

My Craftsman table saw has a cast iron router table extension wing on it. It's machined to mount some router (I assume a Craftsman) that Sears carried in the past. All the current Sear's routers that I've seen in their store, have the same base mounting screw layout as my Hitachi (and I think the Porter Cable) routers. I ran down a Craftsman adapter plate to work with this wing and I can attach my router and all works fine. At least it did until recently. The adapter plate cost me a little bit height and trying to use a lock miter bit that lost height is coming back to bite me.

Anyone have any idea what router they may have machined that table to mount? I'm sure that Sears didn't manufacture that router, so I'm wondering if Ryobi, B&D, or whoever still has a router with that mounting screw layout.

Another track, do you think an inexpensive router's bottom area where the base is attached would be up to me drilling and taping holes to match this table? The table is cast iron and has the mounting holes already drilled and countersunk, I'm not brave enough to tackle drilling it <g>

Thanks!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have that old router in my table and I bought it used from Sears years ago. I have to use wood clamps on it to keep the bit from slipping down. It is a 2 hourse power router but only uses 1/4 inch bits. So I build an extention table right next to the wing for my big Bousch router. I like the sears router because I can use the table saws sliding arm and open up the wood extentions to the right size for the bit. With my big router I have made a cut out for the largest bit. I have an Inkara plastic fence.


----------

